# 2213 and 2215 eheim filters



## Klikcichlid (Feb 3, 2015)

So far i an very satisfied with them but the flow rate bothers me a bit. The gph rate is around 130-164 for them and i know it is with the media included. Now my question is it enough to filter a 75 gallon that is slightly overstocked?


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

I run 3 canisters for a total of around 1100 gph in a very overstocked 75 gallon...  There will be a lot of opinions, and some lively posts have resulted from this very topic.

But, it is the general consensus that a safe starting point for anyone is to shoot for 10x filtration. So, a 75 gallon tank would have about 750gph flow. So, I looked up an Eheim 2213, and it said 116 gph. I looked up the 2215 and it said 163 gph on the page I found it.

So I would say unfortunately, you would not even come close to having adequate filtration.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Klikcichlid said:


> So far i an very satisfied with them but the flow rate bothers me a bit. The gph rate is around 130-164 for them and i know it is with the media included. Now my question is it enough to filter a 75 gallon that is slightly overstocked?


It all depends on what you want from your filters. If you want a filter that will hold enough beneficial bacteria to support your fish, then yes, it will be enough (although I would prefer 2217's).If you are looking for a filter that will keep your tank crystal clear, I think you may be a little disappointed. You can filter your tank with sponge filters no problem. You just have to remove the debris yourself via substrate vacuuming (which is the way I prefer to keep my tanks). Allowing all the debris to end up in the filters can quite often result in a canister that just leaches nitrates back into the tank (if you don't maintain them regularly).


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

To clarify, I only have biomedia in two of my 3 canisters, which is sufficient for the chemical/biological filtration. The third, I only run (occasionally) carbon. It's for flow/circulation and mostly for more mechanical filtration. I have that intake where the detritus will hit it first. It captures a lot, and I clean it more often.

And yes, my tank is crystal clear, and like noddy, I substrate vacuum... I also take out everything in either the right or left side of the tank every week (alternating) so I can clean it really well. And I alternate cleaning the canisters so they get cleaned about once per month. And it can be kind of a pain, honestly. When I upgrade to my bigger tank, I'm probably going to move away from canisters to some kind of refugium/sump setup. But even with that, I'm still going to shoot for 10x minimum. 

But still, the general consensus is 10x overall... It's just a target, just a place to start. I think those manufacturer tank size ratings are ridiculously low for the flow produced... but that's just me. And I honestly don't see how one of those would be enough for even the chemical/biological filtration, but noddy may be right... I personally wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

To the OP, don't get too hung up on the flow rate. If your filters are capable of maintaining the water clarity to your satisfaction AND your water tests confirm that you have enough filtration to process ammonia and nitrite, you should be fine. The smaller size of the filters will require more frequent cleaning to remove accumulated debris.

Did you have any other concerns about your filter choices besides the flow rates?

I do want to add that I prefer to use the 2213 or 2215 on a tank that is 40G or less for optimum filtration and flow.


----------



## Klikcichlid (Feb 3, 2015)

What filters do you have @resort, *** used fluval 405 in the past and seen great power but water quality just lacked. i do have a spare ac 110 but it is so loud and agitating. But what i heard is that most filters show the flow rate without media and many say once media are in they are about the same.. any ideas about that?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Filters are rated by the pump output at zero head. Adding filter media will reduce the filter output as will the distance from the filter's pump location from the rim of the aquarium. Dirty filter media or in some cases, too much fine filter media will restrict the amount of water that returns to the aquarium.

The data I have on the Eheim 2213 filter is approximately 116 GPH without media and 103 GPH with Eheim recommended media. The 2215 is approx. 164 GPH without media and 134 GPH with Eheim recommended media. These numbers can vary depending on the distance from the filter base to the aquarium rim.

If your AC110 power filter is a couple years old, it is possible that the impeller shaft is worn and this is causing the impeller to rotate improperly which is causing the noise. Sand and hard debris such as snails can cause this wear of the shaft and also elongation of the impeller's inner diameter.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Klikcichlid said:


> What filters do you have @resort


I have 2 ea Cascade 1500's and one Fluval 405.



Klikcichlid said:


> But what i heard is that most filters show the flow rate without media and many say once media are in they are about the same.. any ideas about that?


All I know for sure is when they seem to be about 1/2 to 2/3 of the flow, I clean them... I go a month or more.


----------

